# Dirty Dog in motion



## Dirty Dog (Aug 6, 2015)

Range time...






Glock 41, SilencerCo Osprey 45, TLR-4.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's the target after 100 rounds...







One flyer. I suck!


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 6, 2015)

Embarrassing!!

Nice center mass grouping.
Head and neck placement just a bit left but on target.
Were they your later rounds or were your placing them center/head/ center/head?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 6, 2015)

The shots in the video were all center mass. I had put 100 rounds into the target already, following the advice of my mother:
"Two to the chest
and one to the head,
Leaves the perp
good and dead."
And then my stepson wanted to grab some video so I shot off one more mag.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 7, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Range time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------

